#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Saudi Aramco Standard

## mahesh009

Please share SABP-G-017 Saudi Aramco standard for Criticality Assessment. 



ThanksSee More: Saudi Aramco Standard

----------


## mahesh009

Please share SABP-G-017 Saudi Aramco standard for Criticality Assessment.

----------


## mahesh009

Please share 
SABP-G-009 and 
SABP-G-010 Guidelines for Surveying Manufacturing Facilities of Rotating Equipment

----------


## mahesh009

Please share 
SABP-G-009 and 
SABP-G-010 Guidelines for Surveying Manufacturing Facilities of Rotating Equipment

----------


## markdbell

I have a 2010 version of SABP-G-17.

----------


## mahesh009

Thanks Mark. Do you have 

SABP-G-009 and 
SABP-G-010 Guidelines for Surveying Manufacturing Facilities of Rotating Equipment

----------


## markdbell

I've attached SABP-G-009 and 010.

----------


## markdbell

I've just attached these documents to the thread.

----------


## mahesh009

Thanks a lot Mark. 

Do you happen to have Saudi Aramco TPRM (Total Plant Reliability Managment ) manual?

----------


## markdbell

Sorry, but I don't have that one.

----------


## mahesh009

Dear friends, 

Do you happen to have Saudi Aramco TPRM (Total Plant Reliability Managment ) manual?

----------


## mahesh009

Dear friends, 

 Do you happen to have Saudi Aramco TPRM (Total Plant Reliability Managment ) manual?

----------

